# Labor Day on Home video 4/29/14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

KATE WINSLET AND JOSH BROLIN STAR IN ACCLAIMED DIRECTOR JASON REITMAN’S CAPTIVATING ROMANCE



Labor Day



The Perfect Gift for Mother’s Day Arrives on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack
April 29, 2014 Featuring Behind-the-Scenes Footage, Deleted Scenes and More 



Own it First on Digital HD April 15, 2014





HOLLYWOOD, Calif.– Lauded as “a romance to root for” (Karen Durbin, Elle) and praised as “deeply touching” (Rex Reed, New York Observer), LABOR DAY comes home on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand April 29, 2014 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The film will debut two weeks early on Digital HD April 15th. 

From writer/director Jason Reitman, the Academy Award®-nominated director of Up In The Air and Juno, comes “a beautiful and endearing love story” (Shawn Edwards, FOX-TV) based on the New York Times best-selling novel by Joyce Maynard. “Kate Winslet and Josh Brolin are exquisite” (Karen Durbin, Elle) in this “beautifully told” (Betsy Sharkey, Los Angeles Times) story of a mother and son who take in a mysterious stranger over a long Labor Day weekend, leading to a second chance at love.

The LABOR DAY Blu-ray Combo Pack with Digital HD includes “End of Summer: Making Labor Day,” deleted scenes and commentary by director Jason Reitman, director of photography Eric Steelberg and first assistant director/co-producer Jason Blumenfeld. The Blu-ray Combo Pack available on April 29th also includes an offer for $10 off the purchase of flowers, making LABOR DAY an ideal Mother’s Day gift.

LABOR DAY Blu-ray Combo Pack

The LABOR DAY Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:

Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

· Commentary by director Jason Reitman, director of photography Eric Steelberg and first assistant director/co-producer Jason Blumenfeld

· End of Summer: Making Labor Day

· Deleted Scenes

DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a new way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 





LABOR DAY DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.






LABOR DAY

Street Date: April 29, 2014 (Blu-ray Combo, DVD and VOD)

April 15, 2014 (Digital)

SRP: $39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

Runtime: 111 minutes

U.S. Rating: PG-13 for thematic material, brief violence and sexuality

Canadian Rating: PG for mature theme and sexual content


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Wife and I will be watching this one.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's a brand new clip of the film for all of you interested in checking it out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hwEPk_fK88&feature=youtu.be

also there's the peach pie recipe from the movie for all you foodies... the author actually used her own peach pie recipe in the novel and the same thing was used here


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> Here's a brand new clip of the film for all of you interested in checking it out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hwEPk_fK88&feature=youtu.be
> 
> also there's the peach pie recipe from the movie for all you foodies... the author actually used her own peach pie recipe in the novel and the same thing was used here


Thank you for sharing Mike! My wife loves the recipe.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Thank you for sharing Mike! My wife loves the recipe.


Who doesn't love peach pie???


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Wife and I watched Labor Day. We did not expect it to be that good especially towards the end.
She loves the romantic films plus now wants to make the pie


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Wife and I watched Labor Day. We did not expect it to be that good especially towards the end.
> She loves the romantic films plus now wants to make the cobbler


I enjoyed it a lot more than I was expecting to as well. it wasn't' a work of art, but it was a refreshing take on the romantic genre for sure. and I'm with you. I want to make that peach pie. it looked amazing


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Coincidentally, my wife and I enjoyed some peach cobbler recently for the first time in _decades_.

We bought it by accident, thinking it was apple. But, we were _destined _to have peach and now we have the movie Labor Day in the queue. Pure coincidence? No, it is destiny! Except, now we're out of peach cobbler. We may have to try that recipe.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife just made the pie from the movie!
Waiting to cool off some to have with homemade vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Seriously? I'm hugely jealous. Home made peach pie and home made ice cream? I'm now salivating


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> Seriously? I'm hugely jealous. Home made peach pie and home made ice cream? I'm now salivating


When we saw the movie my wife had to make it.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. Im just waiting on finding good peaches. The southwest isn't known for its great peaches


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Try frozen peaches that is what we did for the same reasons.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Asere, that was totally cool, showing the peach pie creation photos!
Thanks for the suggestion on using the frozen peaches. We did just that. My wife made the pie earlier today, from the above posted recipe (previous page) and tonight we are finally going to watch the movie.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

PassingInterest said:


> Asere, that was totally cool, showing the peach pie creation photos!
> Thanks for the suggestion on using the frozen peaches. We did just that. My wife made the pie earlier today, from the above posted recipe (previous page) and tonight we are finally going to watch the movie.


Your welcome anytime! I am sure the pie your wife made was delicious 
What did you guys think of the movie?


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

We both rate the movie a Must See for anyone.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

PassingInterest said:


> We both rate the movie a Must See for anyone.


We also agree. It was a great love story and the ending was unexpected. 
My wife told her sister to watch it with her husband and they also liked it.
She is also working on making that pie soon lol.


----------

